# Greek City state Era



## cymric (Jul 29, 2004)

hey everyone this may sound like an odd request but I am trying to put together a DnD campaign based on greek city state era.  I need to know about culture and metalluargy in this time frame.  Did they really use mostly bronze?  What was the heaviest Armor? Common Weapons.  I need a good defenitive source of Greek Culture at the time all I can find is stuff about there mathematics and Art while amazing does not give me what I need.


If someone could guide me in the right direction that would be much apreciatted.


----------



## Esioul (Jul 29, 2004)

There's a site called perseus@tufts or something which has a good selection of articles on all kinds of things. Well, the Greeks had Bronze, definitely, and iron too, although not cast iron. I'm afraid I've forgotten everything about Greek metallurgy, I'm better on the Roman stuff. And culture...? Where to start? And what era do you want, of Greek history?


----------



## Liadan (Aug 2, 2004)

If you are thinking of ancient times. I believe they used leather as armour and spears with iron. The phalanx is what saved them from the Persians at Thermopolee. They also used shields. I have taken a couple of greek history classes but that is all I can think of.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi *Liadan*, and welcome to the chronicles-network. 

 As for the original request - *cymric *- if you'd rather have a definitive historical source, try reading "The History of the Peloponnesian War" by Thucidydes.

 The penguin translation is also a very good read - easy and smooth, and one of the better first-hand ancient writings. 

 You may also find it very inspiring.


----------

